# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Closing an e-mail

## Antonio1986

How do I close an e-mail in Russian?
In English the standards are:
1. Formal:
(a) With Respect
(b) Sincerely Yours
2. Informal:
(a) Best Regards
(b) Best Wishes  
Also we say: Looking forward listening from you soon

----------


## dtrq

With Respect = С уважением
Sincerely Yours = Искренне Ваш
Best Regards = Всего наилучшего \ всего доброго
Best Wishes = С наилучшими пожеланиями (quite formal actually, used with [, <signed>])

----------


## Suobig

AFAIK, "С уважением, ..." is the most common form. I use this template in all messages - both formal and informal.

----------

